# US Resume Conversion to CV



## hutchij (Aug 18, 2013)

Recently, I was asked to provide a copy of my CV for a professional opportunity in Lisboa. Currently, I have an American-style resume, and I was wondering what are the available resources in Lisboa that could help me transform my resume into a properly formatted CV for use in Europe? My sense is there are content, formatting, and stylistic differences between a resume and a CV. Additionally, I suspect the expectations and design for CV's varies based upon one's field--a CV for one with a visual arts background is different than a CV for someone with a medical background, for example. 

Is anyone familiar with a CV-writing firm, or other resources that could help me transform my professional American resume?

Many thanks!


----------



## bom dia lisbon (Aug 8, 2013)

If you need it to be in Portuguese, then you'll have to get someone to prepare it for you. Otherwise, in English, I find that I can use my "American" resume, with the addition of a photo. European CVs often include personal data such as date of birth, but it's up to you if you want to include that. I do find that a photo helps though  If you want an official euro CV format, look here: https://europass.cedefop.europa.eu/en/documents


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Thats funny because I always thought the inclusion of photos was an Asian thing? You wouldn't find it in the UK at all.


----------



## bom dia lisbon (Aug 8, 2013)

What can I say, it has worked for me. I guess they're impressed to see that I have beauty in addition to brains! 

But seriously, if you scan the want ads, you will find that a good number read "envie CV com fotografia."


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

So if ugly, leave it off


----------



## paramonte (Sep 9, 2007)

there is an european style cv form to fill everywhere in the internet. However is is often criticized for the order of the items: academic degress coma below in the kist, and at least for the average pt taste, should come right after the holder´s ID.


----------

